
Singapore’s first cashless Ducatus cafe lets you buy coffee with Bitcoin - dianadsouza
https://coinpedia.org/news/cashless-ducatus-cafe-buy-coffee-bitcoin/
======
coolspot
Coffee - $1

Fees - $20

Waiting time: priceless

